# Acadian Ambulance accelerated paramedic class



## dreadpiraterobby (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey everyone- I'm New here so just wanted to introduce myself, used to be a member but been a while.. Anyway Im a basic here in Louisiana and wanting to go to paramedic school. I know there are lots of threads about accelerated classed but im interested in any feedback on the course that acadian ambulance offers to it's employees. It's six months long and enticing because they pay you to go! anyone who's gone or know someone who has would be great..... thanks in advance


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 7, 2011)

I work there but went to medic school elsewhere.  The accelerated program is very tough and competitive.  I would recommend the regular 18 month program, because the accelerated program is a ton of information and you want to be good at what you do.  I know how it tough it was to go to a normal length class and honestly, I don't think I could do the six month program and feel comfortable that I am ready.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 7, 2011)

I know Acadian in TX told me they try to only send their EMT-Is to the accelerated program since the way I was told it's run was they skipped parts of the class because they were I's


----------



## terrible one (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh Noeszzz!!! Another acceralted class question!!!! 

Do a search read about acceralted programs, go talk to actual instructors of the class, sit in a few, learn the curriculeam and decide what the best option is for you. 
Good Luck


----------



## shfd739 (Jan 8, 2011)

I work for Acadian and have for years. I know about a dozen people that have gone thru the accelerated class. The ones that didn't cut it and dropped out or struggled to clear afterwards would have had problems in a regular program too. 

It is a strong program with great instructors. The medics that have come out of it and were able to clear have all been dang good entry level medics that after some time in level turned great. 

Be prepared to study alot and work hard. As for it being geared towards intermediates that is false. Nothing is skipped over. An intermediate will just be ahead when it comes to skills and knowledge. The class is your typical medic class just 8hours day/ 5days a week.


----------

